# It´s been a while since you have seen him



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Not a super video because I used the iPhone and I didn´t position him very well, but you´ll get the idea. 
I don´t know how long it takes, tells me its still in draught state whatever the means.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Who's Sam?!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Who's Sam?!


I checked it all Jean honest I did before I loaded it onto you tube and watched with great amusement that Sam would do it tomorrow. :grin2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hahaha!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

How old is he now, Jan?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> How old is he now, Jan?


He will be 12 in June Pat, with the energy of 3 year old.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

He looks amazing!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> He looks amazing!


Yes he is, I love when people in the village tell me "he understands every word you say"


----------

